# How do you use Shining Spears?



## Strey (Aug 1, 2007)

First off, I play mostly friendly games as Eldar (though my buddy is a powergamer at heart and can't resist using the "best" at all times.).

I love Shining Spears - the idea of a super fast squadron of jetbikes slamming into a pile of Space Marines is just too awesome to resist.

However, I SUCK at using them. I seem to get one good charge, and then they are done. Since their lances are only power weapons on the turn in which they charge, leaving them in the assault for next turn isn't all that great. They will only get 1 attack each at S3, and armor-saveable. To make matters worse, Withdraw never gets them far enough away, so they just get charged next turn anyway. When this happens it's even worse because their opponent gets bonus attacks, and the same situation applies to where they have 1 crappy S3 non-power weapon attack each. 

Keep in mind, I'm usually playing against Space Marines, and one of the survivors of my charge usually has a power fist, and it WILL kill one or two per round of assault.

I suspect that I probably shouldn't even be using them in the 1k point games we've been playing, but like I said, I can't resist using them - they're too fun. So, that aside, how can I use them better?


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

With great difficulty. They are a VERY hard unit to use, and i've been having the same problems.

Firstly they have no grenades so assaulting into cover is right out. I solve this problem by adding a shining spear esq autarch to strike first and cut down the amount of attacks your spears will recieve.

Secondly they are pretty easy to kill, so i added a mjetbike farseer with fortune. 

This setup worked pretty well, however you still need to be careful - you MUST turbo boost if you're facing plasma for the re-rollable 3+ inv and you must also avoid being charged or you're fooked. On top of that it's 500pts practically for 6 bodies :? 

However at bigger game sizes (2000pts usually) i do run this unit and it is quite challenging and fun to use and can really come up with some superb results if you can pull it off, which is very rewarding.


----------



## Strey (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've been sticking an Autarch with my group as well with Mandiblasters and a Laser Lance. 

This is actually something I was considering changing. Maybe he'd be better off with a power weapon, so that in a situation where the unit they charge has units remaining and withdrawing is not an option, you can actually still kill space marines on subsequent rounds of assault.

The obvious drawback being his attacks would all be S3...but hey, they're S3 anyway after the initial charge. In the end, it could be a tradeoff.

I hadn't considered putting a Farseer with them, but it seems like it could be a very good idea.


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

You should aim to decimate everything on the charge. IMO the lance is better.


----------



## Strey (Aug 1, 2007)

Aye, that was that route I was going with initially. 

I seem to inflict about 7 MEQ wounds per charge, I don't know if that's about right (according to the mathhammer) or not. Maybe I just suck at rolling.

Anyway - it seems the way to go with these guys is to find a smallish, somewhat isolated unit and pick it off. Any unit that is too large (10 models or more) will survive and then you end up with a crappy withdraw roll and get charged next turn.

Thus far Shining Spears have behaved for me as I would expect a missle to behave. They're fast, and they do a lot of damage - but it sure as hell isn't coming home. Missles are a lot cheaper though!


----------



## Iacomus (Aug 5, 2007)

Having played Eldar for many many years, S3 Power weapons are sub optimal v T4 opponents. With Eldar you have to pick your army with opponents in mind. I am even hesitant about taking Banschees against SM armies. You will find them better employed against guard or Sisters.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

you know hat the lances count as s3 power weapons if you are charged.


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

Nope. Cos they don't.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

really?

i know that guard roughriders count as that when they get charges. iv always thought (and played) that they do


----------



## Strey (Aug 1, 2007)

I've read and re-read the Shining Spears entry hoping that their lances count as power weapons at all times, but as far as I can tell they're S6 power weapons on the turn in which they assault, and any turn afterwards they are just regular melee weapons, at S3.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

From what I have seen of my opponents playing Eldar most seem to use Shining Spears as a donation to my VP total....ie don't waste the points on them

8)


----------



## Strey (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha, that's how I feel sometimes. Unless I can get a lucky withdraw roll distance and get far enough away so that I can't get charged next turn, or unless I completely annihilate whatever it is that I charged, they're screwed.

I've only rolled a good enough withdraw distance once.

I've only annhilated my target once (small 6 man squad of Space Wolves).


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok i dug this topic out of the mothballs because i have a question about a tactic related to using Shining Spears. The main problem here seems to be that once the initial charge is done the withdraw roll will often determine the survival of the unit.

Now I thought of using an Autarch on a jetbike attached to the Shining Spears however I would then lose the withdraw ability as it would not be conferred upon the Autarch. Thinking along the same lines I decided that i could shadow the Shining Spears unit with my Autarch and then assault the same unit with both. The Shining Spears would then be able to withdraw while the Autarch locks and survivors of the assault in combat. The Spears are then free to move on to another target or swing around to assault the same unit again if the Autarch needs assistance.

I'm not really solid on 4th edition rules so i feel like i'm missing something. Would this tactic be valid according to the rules? 

The Shining Spears units are far to expensive to just fire and forget. I'm looking for a better way to utilize them before i invest in them.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

An autarch attached to any squad that has an exarch ,with a power, gains the benefit of the power. Its in the eldar codex under exarch powers. I have been using shining spears recently and they have performed more than optimal. The thing I have noticed is that they are not necessarily a primary assault unit. Ive been using them as mop up. You need to play them as a counter assault unit. Also you defiantly need to have an autarch with them.

Another thing I noticed is that if you are gonna use them as a aggressive assault unit they need another squad to assault with them. I play Siam-Hann so i use allot of guardians on jet bikes. Fly them in tandem with the shining spears so there a two squads in close combat. Then you can make the most of your hit and run without being pursued on your opponents turn.


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

ah ok I looked under the Indpendant Character rules and the Autarch rules but must have missed or not been thinking about it when I looked at the Exarch section, Thanks.

I agree with your tactics, though i do want to use them as an assault force i definately see the need for another unit to work in tandem with them to get the most out of them. 

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

wheal shinning spears are great if u get all five of them with one being a na exarh in combat but i just wanted to say somethifor the same points cost of five almost fully equip shinning spears u can get 5 reapers with an exarch (reapers have ap3 guns so its good against spacemarins but the only difference is with shinning spears you inta kill with your power weapons and with reapers they get their dam cover saves) 
Also when i get all 5 of my shinning spears to charg a spacemarins (including shooting the lances) my average is 7 kills and my best is 9 so your left with 1-3 spacemarins that wont realy do anything or u could withdraw and charg another squad on your turn


----------

